# Krav Maga (New England Self Defense)



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Just thought I would throw this out. I started training at New England Self Defense in Worcester on James St. The owner Brian O'Connor is a former C/O and we used to train together in Parker Kenpo back in the 90s. He's a GREAT guy and offers LE discount. Krav is the only other quasi-approved Pvt. Cowboy martial art. He doesn't even recognize my black belt as legit.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

It's true. If you're not training in Judo/Jiu Jitsu, you had better be learning Krav. Anything else... Is more for competitions. 

It's very effective... But none of it is camera proof.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm really enjoying it. So is my son. It's a hell of a workout, and the techiques are very grounded in reality and natural reflexes


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I've been training in Krav Maga for over a year. Very good training for law enforcement. I find it more effective for LE than BJJ because it's a mix of stand up and ground work. If your fighting with one guy in a crowd of unfriendlies you don't necessarily want to take them to the ground and start rolling around on the ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Irishpride said:


> I've been training in Krav Maga for over a year. Very good training for law enforcement. I find it more effective for LE than BJJ because it's a mix of stand up and ground work. If your fighting with one guy in a crowd of unfriendlies you don't necessarily want to take them to the ground and start rolling around on the ground.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been a bit of a paring down for me compared to a lifetime of Parker Kenpo... its like printing vs cursive. I like it though.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

More good training from the 80's WWF.
Just make sure you don't get caught on camera doing the Iron Sheik's camel clutch. It won't look good in court.


----------

